# AutoTrail 840D/Fiat X250 Bulbs



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

AutoTrail 840D with X250 cab, is there a bulb kit available from Fiat or do you just purchase individual bulbs? Would the kit contain the rear light and brake bulbs. If kit is not available does anyone know the bulb numbers for this model?

Trying to organise the last few must have items before we depart the UK

Many thanks…..john


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Your handbook should have a list of all bulbs and fuses that you will need or replace.

cabby


----------

